# She's not keen on dry kibble



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Rosie has been given the dry kibble Fish 4 Puppies ever since she was weaned (3 handfuls a day currently). The trouble is she has never seemed to be that keen ....she eats a bit then walks away and rarely eats the full bowl. I have tried softening with water which sometimes works but she's still not overly thrilled by it!

So worried that she wasn't eating right I (probably a mistake I know) added the odd bit of tuna and cooked chicken to it to moisten and make it more appealing. Trouble is I now realise this is going to be expensive in the long run (as the kibble isn't cheap!) and now Rosie Posie won't contemplate any kibble without yummies added to it 

I know she won't starve if I leave the kibble down and will eventually eat it but at what point do people know whether to change a feed to another? It's worth noting I really don't want to start feeding her wet food. Or is there anything else i can add to the dry food which is cheaper than chicken to make it more appealing?? Or do people recommend just sticking to the dry food??

I have heard some people cook rice in home made chicken stock and freeze portions but being really busy with 2 young kids and running a business from home I haven't got much time to be doing this really.

I have also heard some owners give their dogs cereal for breakfast??

Any advice gratefully received ..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Try mixing in a little coconut oil. It is good for them and it turned mine into an eating machine. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Donna! I would rather stick to the dry so will give it a go. Will let you know if it works


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like she would prefer wet food. Mine don't much like dry kibble either. Try Naturediet or Forthglade. It's all natural and a similar makeup to fish4dogs.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I switched mine from wellness core (5 star) to Orijen (5 star) and Beemer who was the pickier of the two can't get enough now. I also add the coconut oil. But maybe switch brands to another good kibble?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

For Alfie and Dexter we mix in some Naturediet with their midday kibble then probiotic yoghurt with their tea-time serving which works well for them.


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a similar problem with Ralph - he doesnt like dry kibble either. I mix in some naturediet and whilst I still have to encourage him to eat, he does at least seem to prefer it. I don't much like wet food either but it looks like I'm stuck with it now!


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I give Enzo dry arden Grange Mini adult lamb for brekki - apparently food with lamb In is good for fussy eaters & since he's been on this eats it happily, if you contact them they'll send you a sample to try. For his dinner he has the same mixed with a third of a tub of naturediet just so he doesn't get bored with thessame dry food


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy almost 14 months is now on Royal Canin Medium Adult. We just make a little bit more for tea-time for our meals and keep back enough for Lucy to mix in with her kibble for her eve meal and breakfast. We mainly put salt on our food on the table so that is not a problem. We give her the meats which we have lamb, chicken beef, and fish such as salmon. We only put a little bit in with her kibbble and stir it up and she thinks she has won the jackpot! Hope this helps.


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies...as always some really useful information. I tried the coconut oil and she lapped the whole bowl up!! I will also consider maybe changing her brand in time but as I've still got 10kg of the current kibble need to use it up first. I have also noticed other brands seem more moist (Royal Canine) so I may get some to mix in. I'm sure the fish4 is very good maybe she will like it more when her adult teeth come through....shouldn't be long now )

Thanks again for your info, really useful too to hear about other brands of decent food for dogs out there, will keep for ref


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey has always been difficult with dry kibble but in the end she seemed to become so demanding for different toppings and kept going off each one after a few days that I ended up wasting lots. I then tried going cold turkey and this seemed to work for at least one meal a day. I've recently tried adding things again as she needs to add some weight but, again, she's becoming more fussy like this so it's back to 'cold turkey'! Like you, I have 3 boys and a business and I simply don't have time for it! xx


----------



## MEZ (Oct 6, 2013)

I use the royal canin with a little water and put in microwave for bout 3 seconds, it releases the oil and smells much better and makes it moist. She now laps up the whole bowl.


----------

